# Hello everybody!



## cvanp (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I'm Chris, I'm a senior in high school who does a lot of film, theatre, and similar stuff.

In terms of film (not exactly related to this board) I've directed a few short films and have just started working with Apple's Final Cut Studio (the industry standard) to get some more real-world experience before college.

In theatre, I've primarily been backstage. I've done stage crew for about 12 shows. I also do a bit of acting too (small roles) just to keep me busy. I split my time between two schools (my father is a music teacher so I'm able to work on his shows where he works as well).

I've had a decent spread of work with lighting consoles - for the longest time we used what must have been a 20 or 30 year-old two scene analog board with a breaker box to control border lights and house lights - I'm sure if carefully scrutinized, they would have found something illegal in the set up. A recent building project upgraded that whole system (new lights, new wiring, everything) to an awesome new Horizon Control Marquee MQ128 system (from what I understand, it is no Strand console, but compared to the old two scene board, this thing is phenomenal).

At my actual school, we have a Lehigh console, but it doesn't work right because the power system overheats and lights go wacky (turning themselves on and off at random). Half of the plugs they said we have don't work either. It's pretty frustrating. In a few years (after I graduate) they will be getting new lights, wiring, etc. and probably will be upgraded to a Marquee board as well.

Right now I'm in the early stages of planning our school's next musical... I'm directing our production of "Guys And Dolls" in March. It's going to be a very exciting production... we're doing a lot with the set, the design, choreography, etc. to give it a very modern and contemporary feel. It's such a great show and I think that too often, especially in high schools, directors don't do it justice.

Well, that's my life story.

I'm really excited to be apart of ControlBooth! I'll probably read more than post because there is just so much information I don't know yet (just today I learned that the thing you put the weights on is called the "arbor" - who'd have thunk it!) but I'll try to contribute wherever I can.

Thanks so much for this awesome resource!


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 11, 2007)

welcome to the site,
firstly a few questions

what do you think of pirates vs ninja's
Metric or imperial math system
and do you have a website, im sure there are more, but "the others" will ask them


----------



## soundlight (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome to the booth! Marquee consoles are much better than some make them out to be. That's a huge step up. Answer and ask away, but make sure to use the search tool first to see if your question has already been answered.


----------



## cvanp (Nov 11, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> what do you think of pirates vs ninja's


Pirates.


Hughesie89 said:


> Metric or imperial math system


Imperial has served me well, but Metric seems to have a lot going for it.


Hughesie89 said:


> and do you have a website


http://chrisvanpatten.com/


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 11, 2007)

good job, go with the metric system, it works better and the american's never got anything right, they use an out dated system of math's

but i won't say anything more or avkid will be on me like a rash


----------



## avkid (Nov 12, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> i won't say anything more or avkid will be on me like a rash


You're darn right.
One step closer to ceasing and desisting, just put it out of your mind.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 12, 2007)

told you........ im only kidding around av, because i knew i would get that reaction, and besides stick around, gaff is going to turn up at some point and enter into this


----------



## Van (Nov 12, 2007)

Welcome Aboard Cvanp! Where you from ? Generally, I mean. We've got folks from all over and you never know who's going to wind up being your neighbor. Once you get past the Pirates vs Ninjas < pirates> and the Imperial Vs. Metric < cubits > and the 110 vs. 220 <110> we really are a very serious bunch and have the facility to answer a strainght question. 
Hope you have fun, Ask what you want, answer what you can.


----------



## cvanp (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm from a little town in New York called Mohawk, half way between Syracuse and Albany. It's a very small community, but the high school theatre scene is highly competitive and really fun to be part of.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 13, 2007)

cvanp said:


> A recent building project upgraded that whole system (new lights, new wiring, everything) to an awesome new Horizon Control Marquee MQ128 system (from what I understand, it is no Strand console, but compared to the old two scene board, this thing is phenomenal).



Welcome Chris! 

Actually these days the Marquee *is *a Strand console... sort of. 
A little over a year ago there was a big buy out and Horizon Marquee and Strand are now both part of the same massive company named Genlyte. Last fall Strand came out with it's brand new line of consoles and they are all based on the Horizon software. You would be amazed at how similar the two actually are these days. They have taken the Horizon software and translated some of the terminology into typical Strand terminology, but other than that it's very similar and you would find yourself right at home. 

I told you Hughesie the Metric war is over. I won when Logos admitted that Imperial is "easier". However, I've now seen the light thanks to Icewolf and I've taken up the cause of the Ancient Biblical Measurement system. All Hail the Cubit! Which reminds me I have to talk to the college about getting my paycheck changed to Shekels.


----------



## Logos (Nov 13, 2007)

Actually Chris now that you've setlled in welcome to CB and what do you know about Norse mythology and have you ever tried to make wombat pie.

I'm getting bored and currently can't think of any new craziness,

Sorry avkid I'll be good, anyway it's time to go an watch House.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 13, 2007)

house @ this hour 

lucky man, (it's on a 8:30 in melbourne on a wednsday)

anyway, i am also off to watch Top Gear, that i, eh got from the wide web 

bye all


----------



## Logos (Nov 13, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> house @ this hour
> lucky man, (it's on a 8:30 in melbourne on a wednsday)
> anyway, i am also off to watch Top Gear, that i, eh got from the wide web
> bye all



Last weeks House that I taped for personal use only and will delete after watching.
Actually I will.


----------



## cvanp (Nov 13, 2007)

House is great stuff. Sadly I was in final rehearsals for a production of Annie (putting that new light board to its first use) and missed it last week. We just had strike on Sunday though, so my TV schedule is clear again. :-D


----------



## Van (Nov 13, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> ................................... Which reminds me I have to talk to the college about getting my paycheck changed to Shekels.


 

Wait a minute. Those aren't the cheap un-graded chinese shekels are they? Whatrigger will be all over you for using those.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 14, 2007)

Van said:


> Wait a minute. Those aren't the cheap un-graded chinese shekels are they? Whatrigger will be all over you for using those.



UGG... Van that's one of the worst pun's I've heard in a long time. You're working too hard again.


----------

